# الى عباقرة الميكانيكا(هل الطلمبة لزيادة ضغط المياه أم لزياده معدل التصرف )



## moroooooo (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر الفضيل

عندى استفسارات اتمنى ان اجد اجابة لها عندكم

هل تستخدم الطلمبات لزيادة ضغط المياه أم لزياده معدل التصرف ؟
واذا كانت الاجابة لزيادة ضغط المياه فكيف ذلك والماء غير قابل للانضغاط ( incompressible ) ؟

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

الطلبمات بتدى head يعنى بتزود معدل التصرف و الضغط

اية العلاقة بين زيادة الضغط و الانضغاط!!!!؟؟!؟!؟!

فرق كبير جدااا

انت مش بتأثر على الماء و بتحاول تصغر حجمة و بالطبع مش هتقدر حتى لو حاولت لان زى ما انت قلت الماء غير قابل للانضغاط

بس زيادة الضغط تفرق عن الانضغاط


هناك فرق بين ماء
pressurized , compreesible 

اتمنى اكون وضحتلك الموضوع

و كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## commander 15 (22 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم حسب علمي 
ان كلامك صح السائل غير قابل للإنضغاط مثل الهواء
وإن من الأخطاء الشائعة هو الاعتقاد ان المضخات تولد ضغط
وليس من مهمة المضخات توليد ضغط (pressure) ولكن المضخات مهمتها فقط ان تعطي (flow) يعني للتصريف
وإنما الضغط يتولد من المقاومات التي تكون امام السائل اثناء جريانه وهذه المقاومات هي التي تحدد مقدار الضغط المتولد في السائل
لذلك فإن وحدة قياس المضخات هي (desplacmint)
والله اعلم​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> الطلبمات بتدى head يعنى بتزود معدل التصرف و الضغط
> 
> اية العلاقة بين زيادة الضغط و الانضغاط!!!!؟؟!؟!؟!
> 
> ...


 




commander 15 قال:


> اخي الكريم حسب علمي​
> ان كلامك صح السائل غير قابل للإنضغاط مثل الهواء
> وإن من الأخطاء الشائعة هو الاعتقاد ان المضخات تولد ضغط
> وليس من مهمة المضخات توليد ضغط (pressure) ولكن المضخات مهمتها فقط ان تعطي (flow) يعني للتصريف
> ...


 
كما ذكرتم يا باشمهندسين

وربما الكلمات الإنجليزية تحدد المعنى.

الماء يعتبر من السوائل المثالية (Ideal Fluid) وفي نفس الوقت هو Incompressible 
كم ذكرتم غير قابل للإنضغاط كمادة ولكن يمكن دفعه بقوة أخرى إلى الإمام للتغلب على جهد القص (Shear Stress) والتي تعرف كالتالي:

τ = - υ (∂u/∂x ​ 

وبالتالي عند سريان السائل ( الماء ) في الأنبوب يتولد عزم قص بطبقات السائل(جزيئاته) وبين جدار الأنبوب أيضاً. وهي الإحتكاك بين السائل والجدار مما يؤدي الى إنخفاض مايعرف بالـHead ​ 
لذا فعلينا إستخدام المضخات لدفع السائل وليس لضغط السائل نفسه.​ طبعا هذه المعادلة خطية 
وهي تتشابه مع معادلات هندسية أخرى مثل معادلة الإجهاد والإنفعال 
ومعادلة التيار والجهد.
كما سبق واوضحت في موضوع.

العلاقة بين المعادلات الهندسية والمعادلات الرياضية Engineering and Mathematical ​ 
وهناك موضوع عن خواص الموائع Fluid Properties
يوضح بصورة مبسطة المعادلات .


----------



## م/عادل حسن (23 أغسطس 2009)

كما ذكرت استاذى القدير المضخات فعلا تعطى head وهذا للتغلب على shear stress وذلك المتولد نتيجه 
لزوجه المائع وسرعته 
والمضخات لاتعطى ضغط ولكنها تعطى فرق ضغط (اى تعطى فرق head)


----------



## محمد الاكرم (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام
لكم الموضوع التالي للاجابة
http://www.lightmypump.com/tutorial1.htm
http://www.lightmypump.com/tutorial2.htm
http://www.lightmypump.com/applets.htm#applets4
http://www.lightmypump.com/head_to_press/Head_to_press.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## sesem_m (23 أغسطس 2009)

*حضارتكم مكبرين الموضوع زيادة عن اللزوم*


[FONT=&quot]•​[/FONT]_المضخة لا تصنع ضغطا وانما تزود من تدفق السائل. الضغط مجرد مؤشر لمقاومة التدفق.

_​ _[FONT=&quot]•​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]A Pump doesn[/FONT]’[FONT=&quot]t create pressure it [/FONT][FONT=&quot]only provides flow . Pressure is a just [/FONT][FONT=&quot]an indication of the amount of [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]_resistance to flow._


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]you can see[/FONT]​*http://ifile.it/lngiewc*
*او*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/12542700...umps_Show.html*
*او*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/26802874..._Show.ppt.html* 
​ ​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (23 أغسطس 2009)

sesem_m قال:


> [font=&quot]•[/font]​
> _المضخة لا تصنع ضغطا وانما تزود من تدفق السائل. الضغط مجرد مؤشر لمقاومة التدفق._​
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام
ماهي العلاقات التي تثبت ان

_المضخة لا تصنع ضغطا وانما تزود من تدفق السائل. الضغط مجرد مؤشر لمقاومة التدفق_

_وفقك الله_


----------



## yasser gohar (23 أغسطس 2009)

ما هى الاسباب لفوران الزيت فى محركات الديزل علما بنظافة المنفث وفلتر الزيت؟


----------



## yasser gohar (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الطلمبه فائدنها اخذ السائل من قبلها ودفعه بعدها بضغط معين (الطلمبه ماصه كابسه)
وعليه فان الطلمبه نزيد من معدل التصريف وكذلك تزيد من معدل ضغط السائل:59:


----------



## eng.ebrahim (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أولا أحب أن أبارك للجميع بدخول شهر رمضان المبارك وأسأل الله أن يعيننا على قيامه وصيامه .

بالنسبه للطلبة فإنها تعتمد على حسب النظام الموجود عندك . فإذا كنت تود نقل المياه من خزان إلى خزان آخر فإنها تعطي تصرف معين عند ضغط معين لتعطي الإرتفاع المطلوب .

أما اذا كان النظام يوجد به طلمبه وتود تركيب طلمبه أخرى فإنه يعتمد على نوع التوصيل وهناك نوعان من التوصيل :
1- على التوازي : يزيد التصرف .
2- على التوالي : يزيد الإرتفاع .

والمعروف أن العلاقه عكسية بين التصرف والضغط .

فالجواب على سؤالك أخي الكريم أن الطلمبة لا تعمل على زيادة الضغط ولكن تعطي تصرفاً معيناً عند ضغط معين .

والله أعلم .


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (25 أغسطس 2009)

_الطلبمات بتدى head يعنى بتزود معدل التصرف و الضغط

اية العلاقة بين زيادة الضغط و الانضغاط!!!!؟؟!؟!؟!

فرق كبير جدااا

انت مش بتأثر على الماء و بتحاول تصغر حجمة و بالطبع مش هتقدر حتى لو حاولت لان زى ما انت قلت الماء غير قابل للانضغاط

بس زيادة الضغط تفرق عن الانضغاط
هناك فرق بين ماء
pressurized , compreesible 

اتمنى اكون وضحتلك الموضوع

و كل سنة و انت طيب_


----------



## moroooooo (25 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكر أخوانى الكرام على الردود والتفاعل 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 أغسطس 2009)

> المضخة لا تصنع ضغطا وانما تزود من تدفق السائل. الضغط مجرد مؤشر لمقاومة التدفق.





> والمضخات لاتعطى ضغط ولكنها تعطى فرق ضغط (اى تعطى فرق head)



اية يا باشمهندسين الكلام دة

ازاى المضخة مش بتزود الضغط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هى فكرة عمل الdynamic pump اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بيحصل زيادة للمقطع اللى بيمر منة الflow الامر اللى بيجعل السرعة تقل و بهذا الضغط يزيد  حسب قانون برنولى P1V1=P2V2اى العلاقة بين الضغط و السرعة علاقة عكسية

بمعنى انة عند تقليل السرعة يزداد الضغط


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (25 أغسطس 2009)

الى المهندس ايمن حسن 
الف سلام وتحية _ لفت انتباهي طريقة مشاركاتك المفيدة .اريد طرح سؤال في صلب العمل( طول بالك واسمع )
على احدى خطوط الري يوجد صمام بقطر 900ملم الضغط في الانبوب 3 بار - طبعا الانبوب بقطر 900ملم- 
قام المتعهد بتركيب صمامى بوابة بقطر 800ملم وعمل على اضافة نفاصه من الطرفين 900/800 ملم (وذلك بسبب خلاف في بنود العقد )طول الانبوب 500متر وسرعة الجريان 1.5متر /ثانية ؟؟؟ السؤال الان ماهو المعكس السلبي في هذا التعديل .. 
يرجى الرد ممن له الخبرة وسوف ابقى ازور الصفحة هذه دائما .....
لكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد الاكرم (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام
المضخة تزيد الضغط







http://www.lightmypump.com/tutorial1.htm
وفقكم الله


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (25 أغسطس 2009)

عدي عاشق ابو عجيب قال:


> الى المهندس ايمن حسن
> الف سلام وتحية _ لفت انتباهي طريقة مشاركاتك المفيدة .اريد طرح سؤال في صلب العمل( طول بالك واسمع )
> على احدى خطوط الري يوجد صمام بقطر 900ملم الضغط في الانبوب 3 بار - طبعا الانبوب بقطر 900ملم-
> قام المتعهد بتركيب صمامى بوابة بقطر 800ملم وعمل على اضافة نفاصه من الطرفين 900/800 ملم (وذلك بسبب خلاف في بنود العقد )طول الانبوب 500متر وسرعة الجريان 1.5متر /ثانية ؟؟؟ السؤال الان ماهو المعكس السلبي في هذا التعديل ..
> ...




اخي عدي كل عام وانت بخير 
اليك ما يحدث


طبقا للعلاقه Q1=Q2
Q1=A1*V1
Q2=A2*V2

A1 = هي مساحه المقطع قبل التغيير (900ملم)
A2= هي مساحه المقطه بعد التغيير (800ملم)
V1= هي سرعه الجريان قبل التغيير ووحدتها بm/s
v2= هي سرعه جريان المائع بعد التغيير ووحدتها ايضا m/s

اولا طبقا لكلامك لو قاموا بتغيير قطر الانبوب وجعلوه اصغر فان سرعه الجريان ستزيد وان الضغط سيقل 
وطبقا لكلامك كان الضغط قبل التغيير 3 بار فمن المتوقع ان يكون اقل من 3بار 

وانا هنا لا استطيع التعويض في القانون لاني لا ادري هل تقصد سرعه الجريان هذه ( 1.5متر /ثانية)
هل هي قبل التغيير ام بعد التغيير 

والان تستطيع انت التعويض ولكن ستقوم فقط بتحويل الوحدات في الاقطار من الملم الي المتر 
او اخبرني عن سرعه الجريان قبل التغيير او بعد التغيير وساحل لك المعادله
وشكرررررررررا 

هذا والله اعلي واعلم 

اخوك احمد الغرباوي
عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## محمد الاكرم (25 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> اية يا باشمهندسين الكلام دة
> 
> ازاى المضخة مش بتزود الضغط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هى فكرة عمل الdynamic pump اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


السلام
ارجو منك توضيح
قانون برنولى p1v1=p2v2
وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

> السلام
> ارجو منك توضيح
> قانون برنولى p1v1=p2v2
> وفقك الله




p1 هو الضغط قبل حدوث تكبير فى مقطع الخط
p2 الضغط قبل حدوث تكبير فى مقطع الخط
v1 السرعة قبل حدوث تكبير فى الخط
v2 السرعة قبل حدوث تكبير فى الخط

و من هنا نستطيع استنتاج ان عند حدوث نقصان فى السرعة يتم زيادة الضغط

وهذا النوع يحدث فى المضخات الديناميكية
dynamic pumps

توضحلك اوييييي فى الصورة دى 







===================


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام
اود مصدر هذه العلاقة ة وتطبيقها في المضخات المكانيكية
وليس ترسب الكوليسترول
شكرا لك


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (26 أغسطس 2009)

الي المهندسين ايمن ومحمد الاكرم

اضم صوتي الي صوت المهندس محمد الاكرم واقول بان المعادله التي وضعها الاخ المهندس ايمن هي معادله تخضع لها الغازات وليس السوائل عند ثبوت درجه الحراره 
وتسمي isothermal processوقانون يسمي بقانون بويل
راجع العمليات في الثرموديناميك process in thermodynamic
او ارجع لهذا اللينك
http://www.antonine-education.co.uk.../Topic_3/topic_3_first_law_of_thermodynam.htm

اما عن قانون برنولي فهو خاص بالسوائل التي تخضع للسريان المستقر 
واليك صور توضح قانون برنولي من محاضره رائعه للدكتور محمد باشراحيل تجدها في المرفقات


----------



## commander 15 (26 أغسطس 2009)

الإخوة الأعزاء
المضخة لا تعطي ضغط وإنما الضغط يتولد من المقاومات التي تعيق جريان السائل 
ومجرد وجود الانابيب بعد المضخة يعتبر معيق ومقاوم لجريان السائل وكلما زاد قطر الانابيب خف الضغط وكلما نقص قطر الأنابيب زاد الضغط 
وكلما زاد طول الأنبوب زاد الضغط والعكس صحيح
مثال لو تم تركيب انبوب مفتوح بعد المضخة بطول 2 سم ووضعت فوق الانبوب جهاز قياس الضغط 
فإن الضغط سوف يكون شبه معدوم اي صفر تقريبا 
ولكن مجرد ان تضع يدك امام الانبوب سوف يرتفع الضغط مباشرة 
الضغط تولد من اليد التي اعاقت جريان السائل وليس المضخة 
و الله اعلم​


----------



## hwardat (26 أغسطس 2009)

pumps creating flow ,valves blocking the flowrate and building the pressure


----------



## hwardat (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عيكم :
الطلمبة تحدث الجريان ولا مجال لاحداث الضغط ادا لم يعترض الجريان-
يتم بناء الضغط عند اعتراض الجريان عن طريق الصمام


----------



## محمد محمد هلالى (26 أغسطس 2009)

شوف ياسيدى ....مع الاحترام للسادة الدين تناولوا الرد على الموضوع تصنف الطلمبات عامة من حيث الوظيفة و بصرف النظر عن النوعlمع الاستعانة بامثلة عملية الى
1-lifting pump
prodcing head (6-stage boiler feed water pump
30 bar to 170 bar
2-circuating pump
0bar to0.8bar
bsting pump3-
discharge direct to atmspher

لاحظ ان 
system curve هو الدى يحدد وظيفة الطلمبةالمطلوبة ن الانواع الثلاثة
you can notice that entrefugal pump produce statatic head +dynamic head a


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 أغسطس 2009)

> السلام
> اود مصدر هذه العلاقة ة وتطبيقها في المضخات المكانيكية
> وليس ترسب الكوليسترول
> شكرا لك



مصدر اية يا باشمهندس بقول لحضرتك دى قاعدة برنولىbernoulli

مش محتاجة مصدر 

و الصورة دى مجرد توضيح لاى سائل سواء كان ماء او زيت او كوليسترول او حتى عصير مانجو


----------



## محمد الاكرم (27 أغسطس 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> الي المهندسين ايمن ومحمد الاكرم
> 
> اضم صوتي الي صوت المهندس محمد الاكرم واقول بان المعادله التي وضعها الاخ المهندس ايمن هي معادله تخضع لها الغازات وليس السوائل عند ثبوت درجه الحراره
> وتسمي isothermal processوقانون يسمي بقانون بويل
> ...


السلام
اشكرك الاخ المهندس احمد الغرباوي على التوضيح واحيي الاخ الدكتورمحمد باشراحيل واشكر الاخ المهندس ايمن على الاجابة
وفقكم الله ورمضان كريم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أغسطس 2009)

> اضم صوتي الي صوت المهندس محمد الاكرم واقول بان المعادله التي وضعها الاخ المهندس ايمن هي معادله تخضع لها الغازات وليس السوائل عند ثبوت درجه الحراره



بصراحة يا باشمهندس حضرتك بتتكلم فى موضوع تانى خااااااالص

انا مش بتكلم عن بويل واللى بيخص الغازات

انا بتكلم عن برنولى

الجزء دة انا مقتبسة من مرجع عن المضخات و بيفيد ان المضخة بتزيد الضغط






> • Since the energy level of the liquid cannot be dissipated at
> this point, the conservation of energy law (Bernoulli’s theorem)
> requires that when the liquid loses velocity energy as it
> moves along the chamber, it must increase the energy related
> to pressure. Hence, the pressure of the liquid increases.




حضرتك ممكن تبعت للدكتور محمد بشراحيل و يفيدنا فى الموضوع دة


اتمنى ان الصورة دى توضح الفرق بين ال

head and the pressure


----------



## moroooooo (27 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكر أخوانى الكرام على الردود والتفاعل 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## محمد الاكرم (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام
تحية اخي
ان التوضيح الاخيرحقيقة 
لكن p1v1=p2v2 لا تشمل قانون برنولي او كيف اشتقتها
شكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2009)

At the periphery of the pump impeller, the liquid is directed
into a volute. The volute commonly has an increasing crosssectional
area along its length so that as the liquid travels
along the chamber, its velocity is reduced.
• Since the energy level of the liquid cannot be dissipated at
this point, the conservation of energy law (Bernoulli’s theorem)
requires that when the liquid loses velocity energy as it
moves along the chamber, it must increase the energy related
to pressure. Hence, the pressure of the liquid increases


ارجو التعليق يا باشمهندس محمد الاكرم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2009)

و لو عايز الكتاب المقتبس منة الجزء دة انا ممكن ارفعة مساحتة صغيرة


----------



## محمد الاكرم (28 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> At the periphery of the pump impeller, the liquid is directed
> into a volute. The volute commonly has an increasing crosssectional
> area along its length so that as the liquid travels
> along the chamber, its velocity is reduced.
> ...


السلام
اخي الكريم لا تعليق فيما هو حقيقة وشكرا لابرازها
لكن العلاقة التالية p1v1=p2v2 
الضغط *السرعة لا توجد في قانون BERNOULLI
شكرا مسبقا على التوضيح


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2009)

مش دة المذكور يا باشمهندس محمد

ان السرهة بتقل و بالتالى الضغط يزيد؟؟؟

بمعنىpv=constant

بمعنىp1v1=p2v2

المهم و خلاصة الموضوع للرد على صاحب الموضوع

ان المضخة تزيد الضغط و معدل التصرف معا


----------



## el_rayes (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
المطلوب من المضخه هو التغلب على فواقد
1- Primary losses
وهى فواقد الضغط نتيجه الاحتكاك والتى تعطى من العلاقه
∆P= (F×L/D)×〖(V〗^2/2g)
2-فواقد ثانويه وهى الناتجه عن المحابس والاكواع وتعطى من العلاقه
∆P=k×V^2/2g
3-فرق منسوب.............


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 أغسطس 2009)

moroooooo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر الفضيل
> 
> عندى استفسارات اتمنى ان اجد اجابة لها عندكم
> ...


 


مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> الطلبمات بتدى head يعنى بتزود معدل التصرف و الضغط
> 
> اية العلاقة بين زيادة الضغط و الانضغاط!!!!؟؟!؟!؟!
> 
> ...


 


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> كما ذكرتم يا باشمهندسين
> 
> وربما الكلمات الإنجليزية تحدد المعنى.
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اولاً : اشكر كل من ساهم في هذه المناقشات على رحابة الصدر ، وأسلوب طرح الرأي بعيداً عن التشنجات وصوت الرأي الأوحد. بارك الله في الجميع.




ثانياً السؤال له ثلاثة أوجه.
هل تستخدم الطلمبات لزيادة ضغط المياه ؟
هل تستخدم الطلمبات لزياده معدل التصرف ؟
فكيف ذلك والماء غير قابل للانضغاط ( incompressible ) ؟
1 - هل يزيد الضغط على الماء ذاته : أقول وبالله التوفيق، ان المقصود هنا هو عزم القص Shear Stress (( وهو صورة من صور الضغط )) حيث ان العلاقة بين اللزوجة (ثابتة للماء) ومعدل تغير السرعة .


نعم يزيد عزم القص ويجهد الماء . ولكن حجمه لايتغير لأنه غير قابل للإنضغاط. نعم تزيد الطلمبة الضاغطة في زيادة الإجهاد.


2- نعم تزيد من معدل التصريف وهو الغرض هنا من المضخة.

3- نعم الماء غير قابل للإنضغاط وكان هذا الجانب هو مشكلة الخلاف.


ارجو أن يكون فيما سبق إيضاحا لما ورد من مناقشات هادفة.


شكرا للمهندس مورو ، والمهندس أيمن حسن ، والمهندس محمد الأكرم ، والمهندس أحمد الغرباوي والمهندس الريس وكل من ساهم في الموضوع​ 
على ما تفضلوا به من معلومات ومناقشات أثرت الموضوع 
بارك الله فيكم أحبتي في الله. ​ 
وكل عام والجميع بخير وسعادة ومحبة وهناء.​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (29 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعه الخير

*المفروض ان الضغط خلال المضخه ينقسم لجزئين=ضغط سرعه +ضغط استاتيكي ساكن على الاسطح(يكون عمودي على الاسطح المحيطه به)*
وفعلا خلال مرور السائل على الامبلر يكون ضغط السرعه كبير بالمقارنه بضغط الاستاتيكي 
واثناء مروره بالغلاف للمضخه يكون العكس وهذه فائده الغلاف للمضخه تقليل السرعه وزياده الضغط الاستاتيكي لانك عندما تشغل المضخه تلاحظ ان الماء يخرج بأنتشار كبير حول فوهه المخرج للمضخه وهذا الضغط الاستاتيكي مطلوب للتغلب على الاحتكاك للانابيب والبايبات لذلك يطلب ان تكون بسماكات معينه لتتحمل جهد القص الناتج عن الضغط الاستاتيكي
ولو قلنا مجازا ان المضخه ترفع الضغط يكون كلام مجازا صحيح لانه فعلا يكون للسائل ضغط استاتيكي كبير ولكن الضغط الديناميكي((ضغط السرعه)) يكون بسيط جدا حتى انه احيانا يهمل في الحسابات الخاصه بالدوائر المغلقه
لان كل المطلوب من المضخه تدوير((ضخ الماء بضغط استاتيكي محدد للتغلب على الاحتكاك وكميه تدفق محدده وانظر الى مقياس الضغط على الانابيب هل تتوقع انه يقيس ضغط ديناميكي ام استاتيكي؟بالطبع استاتيكي لان المقياس عمودي على جدار الانبوب)) 


ومما سبق الضغط له محصلتان كل منها له اسم ويجب كمختصين التدقيق والانتباه جيدا للمصطلحات وفهمها جيدا وادراكها وعدم اهمال اي جزء ليثير جدل نتيجه عدم الدقه في التحديد
وكل ماسبق من كتاب اشري 2008 -وابحث عنها في قسم المضخات


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> اولاً : اشكر كل من ساهم في هذه المناقشات على رحابة الصدر ، وأسلوب طرح الرأي بعيداً عن التشنجات وصوت الرأي الأوحد. بارك الله في الجميع.
> 
> ...


 جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الايضاح والتوفيق بين الأراء​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا دكتور باشراحيل و مهندس عبد الناصر


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (30 أغسطس 2009)

السوائل غير قابله للإنضغاط مثل الهواء
وإن من الأخطاء الشائعة هو الاعتقاد ان المضخات تولد ضغط
وليس من مهمة المضخات توليد ضغط (pressure) ولكن المضخات مهمتها فقط ان تعطي (flow) يعني للتصريف وطاقه وضع
وإنما الضغط يتولد من المقاومات التي تكون امام السائل اثناء جريانه


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام
اشكر كل الزملاء المهندسين والدكتورباشراحيل على التوضحات.
اذا كانت المضخه لا تعطي ضغطا فلماذا نضع عند مخرج كل هضخة لضخ البترول جهاز gauge
يكون دقيقالقياس الضغط ولماذا يزود خط الانابيب ذي الاطوال الكبيره بعده محطات ضخ.
اليس لاعطاء قوة دافعه لكتلة السائل تتمثل في الضغط حتى يتمكن السائل من السريان وتجدد من محطه لاخرى حتى يصل الى مركز storage centre
تحياتي اخواني الكرام ووفقكم الله​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أغسطس 2009)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> 
> اشكر كل الزملاء المهندسين والدكتورباشراحيل على التوضحات.
> اذا كانت المضخه لا تعطي ضغطا فلماذا نضع عند مخرج كل هضخة لضخ البترول جهاز gauge
> ...


You are absolutely 100% correct. The pump exert a force per unit area (Pressure) on the Fluid(in this case water) so thats why the water flows in the pipe

نعم أخي المهندس محمد الأكرم
المضخة تدفع السائل بقوة الضغط الذي تنتجه المضخة.

كلامك صحيح 100% ليس هناك أي لبس .

وشكرا على الموقع ففيه 
كثيرٌ من المعلومات والقوانين والأمثلة 
المفيدة والأساسية.

بارك الله فيك .. ووفق الجميع
وكل عام وأنت بخير.
​


----------



## ميكاااانوووو (30 أغسطس 2009)

الطلمبه تعطى معدل تصرف فقط وعلى حسب المقاومه التى تواجه معدل التصرف فى الخرج للطلمبه يتولد الضغط وخير مثال لذلك اذا كان خرج الطلمبه مفتوح على الضغط الجوى فسوف يكون هناك معدل تصرف ولكن ضغطه مساوى للضغط الجوى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،​ 
الأخوة الكرام ، الموضوع تم إشباعه بحثاً .​ 
وأعتقد أن المداخلات والمشاركات ونقاط اللبس تم توضيحها..​ 
ارجو قراءة ما ورد في جميع المداخلات والمرفقات والمواقع.. ​ 
ففيها الإجابة .. ​ 
هناك لبس في موضوع هل الماء ينضغط ويتغير حجمه ​ 
بمعنى لو حبسنا الماء في انبوب مسدود وهنك مكبس ..هل لو ضغطنا الماء يتغير حجمه؟.​ 
يعني بقوة F ويحتل السائل مسافة بين x1 و x2 
هل لو ضغطنا الماء تتغير المسافة؟. طبعا لا .. لان الماء Incomprssible ​ 
In english if water is being constrained in a closed tube and compressed with a piston ,is there going to be a change in the water volume ?
of course the answer is NO
END OF ARGUMENT.​ 
ارجو القراءة بتمعن .. فهناك فرق بين ضغط الطلمبة ، وجهد القص ، وتصريف الماء بواسطة الضغط.​ 
وهناك الإحتكاك F ومعادلة Cotinuity Equation .​ 
الحقيقة المناقشات جميلة ،، 
أمنياتي الطيبة للجميع.​*Incompressible flow*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

(Redirected from Incompressible fluid)
Jump to: navigation, search
In fluid mechanics or more generally continuum mechanics, an *incompressible flow* is solid or fluid flow in which the divergence of velocity is zero. This is more precisely termed isochoric flow. It is an idealization used to simplify analysis. In reality, all materials are compressible to some extent. Note that isochoric refers to flow, not the material property. This means that under certain circumstances, _a compressible material can undergo (nearly) incompressible flow._ However, by making the 'incompressible' assumption, the governing equations of material flow can be simplified significantly.
The equation describing an incompressible (isochoric) flow,




, where



is the velocity of the material.
The continuity equation states that,



This can be expressed via the material derivative as



Since ρ > 0, we see that a flow is incompressible if and only if,



that is, the mass density is constant following the material element.
********s*

[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Relation to compressibility factor <LI class=toclevel-1>2 Relation to solenoidal field <LI class=toclevel-1>3 Difference between incompressible flow and material <LI class=toclevel-1>4 Related flow constraints <LI class=toclevel-1>5 Numerical approximations of incompressible flow <LI class=toclevel-1>6 References 
7 See also
*[edit] Relation to compressibility factor*

In some fields, a measure of the incompressibility of a flow is the change in density as a result of the pressure variations. This is best expressed in terms of the compressibility factor




 If the compressibility factor is acceptably small, the flow is considered to be incompressible.

*[edit] Relation to solenoidal field*

An incompressible flow is described by a velocity field which is solenoidal. But a solenoidal field, besides having a zero divergence, also has the additional connotation of having non-zero curl (i.e., rotational component).
Otherwise, if an incompressible flow also has a curl of zero, so that it is also irrotational, then the velocity field is actually Laplacian.

*[edit] Difference between incompressible flow and material*

As defined earlier, an incompressible (isochoric) flow is the one in which



. This is equivalent to saying that



i.e. the material derivative of the density is zero. Thus if we follow a material element, its mass density will remain constant. Note that the material derivative consists of two terms. The first term



describes how the density of the material element changes with time. This term is also known as the _unsteady term_. The second term,



describes the changes in the density as the material element moves from one point to another. This is the _convection_ or the _advection term_. For a flow to be incompressible the sum of these terms should be zero.
On the other hand, a *homogeneous, incompressible material* is defined as one which has constant density throughout. For such a material, ρ = _c__o__n__s__t__a__n__t_. This implies that,



and



_independently_. From the continuity equation it follows that



Thus homogeneous materials always undergo flow that is incompressible, but the converse is not true.
It is common to find references where the author mentions incompressible flow and assumes that density is constant. Even though this is technically incorrect, it is an accepted practice. One of the advantages of using the incompressible material assumption over the incompressible flow assumption is in the momentum equation where the kinematic viscosity (



) can be assumed to be constant. The subtlety above is frequently a source of confusion. Therefore many people prefer to refer explicitly to _incompressible materials_ or _isochoric flow_ when being descriptive about the mechanics.



*[edit] Related flow constraints*

In fluid dynamics, a flow is considered to be incompressible if the divergence of the velocity is zero. However, related formulations can sometimes be used, depending on the flow system to be modelled. Some versions are described below:

_Incompressible flow_:



. This can assume either constant density (strict incompressible) or varying density flow. The varying density set accepts solutions involving small perturbations in density, pressure and/or temperature fields, and can allow for pressure stratification in the domain.
_Anelastic flow_:



. Principally used in the field of atmospheric sciences, the anelastic constraint extend incompressible flow validity to stratified density and/or temperature as well as pressure. This allow the thermodynamic variables to relax to an 'atmospheric' base state seen in the lower atmosphere when used in the field of meteorology, for example. This condition can also be used for various astrophysical systems.[1]
_Low Mach-number flow / Pseudo-incompressibility_:



. The low Mach-number constraint can be derived from the compressible Euler equations using scale analysis of non-dimensional quantities. The restraint, like the previous in this section, allows for the removal of acoustic waves, but also allows for _large_ perturbations in density and/or temperature. The assumption is that the flow remains within a Mach number limit (normally less than 0.3) for any solution using such a constraint to be valid. Again, in accordance with all incompressible flows the pressure deviation must be small in comparison to the pressure base state.[2]
These methods make differing assumptions about the flow, but all take into account the general form of the constraint



for general flow dependent functions α and β.

*[edit] Numerical approximations of incompressible flow*

The stringent nature of the incompressible flow equations means that specific mathematical techniques have been devised to solve them. Some of these methods include:

The projection method (both approximate and exact)
Artificial compressibility technique (approximate)
Compressibility pre-conditioning
*[edit] References*


<LI id=cite_note-0>*^* Durran, D.R. (1989). "Improving the Anelastic Approximation". _Journal of the Atmospheric Sciences_ *46* (11): 1453–1461. doi:10.1175/1520-0469(1989)046<1453:ITAA>2.0.CO;2. http://ams.allenpress.com/archive/1520-0469/46/11/pdf/i1520-0469-46-11-1453.pdf. 
*^* Almgren, A.S.; Bell, J.B.; Rendleman, C.A.; Zingale, M. (2006). "Low Mach Number Modeling of Type Ia Supernovae. I. Hydrodynamics". _Astrophysical Journal_ *637*: 922–936. doi:10.1086/498426. http://seesar.lbl.gov/ccse/Publications/car/LowMachSNIa.pdf. 

*[edit] See also*


Compressible flow
Navier-Stokes equations
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incompressible_flow"

​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله الله عليكوا زيكو ومحمد الاكرم والدكتور محمد
بارك الله فيكم

بصوا ياجماعه اللي عايز اقوله للمهندس ايمن ان الاستنتاج اللي حطه واللي بيقول p1v1=p2v2
هو المعني صحيح انه كلما زاد الضغط قلت السرعه لكن التعبير عنه ليس بهذه الصورة يا مهندس ايمن 
ولكن تعبر عنه معادله برنولي واللي بتقول
Bernoulli's equation: Static pressure + Dynamic pressure = Total pressure

or

p + 1/2ρV2 = pt

pt=total pressure
p=static pressure
1/2ρV2=dynamic pressure

يعني مقدار total pressure ده مقدار ثابت لكن المتغير هنا هو الضغط الاستاتيكي والديناميكي
ومجموع الضغط الاستاتيكي والديناميكي هو الضغط الكلي
لذلك اذا زاد الضغط معناه ان الضغط الاستاتيكي قد زاد وان الضغط الديناميكي قل حتي يظل الضغط الكلي مقدار ثابت والعكس صحيح 

لكن لاحظ لتطبيق قاعده برونلي لابد ان تتوافر شروط وهي 
ان يكون تطبيق القانون علي stream line واحد
ان يكون steady state 
ان يكون idinvisd
واهمال المسافه الافقيه وهي طاقه الوضع يعني النقطتين في مستوي واحد 

واضيف واقول ان استخدام الطلمبه يرجع فعلا الي نوع استخدامها
وان المضخه ماهي الا لاعطاء kinatice energy للسائل ومن بعدها يتم تحويل هذه الطاقه الي 
الصورة المرغوب فيها (اما اعطاء تدفق او اعطاء ضغط )







وشكرررررررا ودي مراجع لو حد عايز يرجعلها
http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/bern.html
http://www.centennialofflight.gov/essay/Theories_of_Flight/Ideal_Fluid_Flow/TH7.htm

http://www.centennialofflight.gov/essay/Theories_of_Flight/Ideal_Fluid_Flow/TH7G1.htm


----------



## engAhm (30 أغسطس 2009)

*الأخ المهندس أيمن حسن 
تستخدم المضخات عادة لزيادة الضاغط وليس الضغط والضاغط هو الارتفاع الأعظمي الذي يصل إليه الماء ويقاس بالمتر 
ويخضع ذلك لمعادلة برنولي التي تعتمد على البارامترات الرئيسية التالية: الضغط والتدفق (التصريف) والضياعات .

*


----------



## م/زيكو تك (30 أغسطس 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> الله الله عليكوا زيكو ومحمد الاكرم والدكتور محمد
> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> بصوا ياجماعه اللي عايز اقوله للمهندس ايمن ان الاستنتاج اللي حطه واللي بيقول p1v1=p2v2
> ...






:28::28::28::28::28::28:
الله ينور عليك يا 00000000 م/احمد الغرباوي
احييك على شرحك الفصل الموجز بالقوانين والمراجع
بارك الله بك وزادك من فضله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

> السوائل غير قابله للإنضغاط مثل الهواء
> وإن من الأخطاء الشائعة هو الاعتقاد ان المضخات تولد ضغط
> وليس من مهمة المضخات توليد ضغط (pressure) ولكن المضخات مهمتها فقط ان تعطي (flow) يعني للتصريف وطاقه وضع
> وإنما الضغط يتولد من المقاومات التي تكون امام السائل اثناء جريانه






> الطلمبه تعطى معدل تصرف فقط وعلى حسب المقاومه التى تواجه معدل التصرف فى الخرج للطلمبه يتولد الضغط وخير مثال لذلك اذا كان خرج الطلمبه مفتوح على الضغط الجوى فسوف يكون هناك معدل تصرف ولكن ضغطه مساوى للضغط الجوى






> الأخ المهندس أيمن حسن
> تستخدم المضخات عادة لزيادة الضاغط وليس الضغط والضاغط هو الارتفاع الأعظمي الذي يصل إليه الماء ويقاس بالمتر
> ويخضع ذلك لمعادلة برنولي التي تعتمد على البارامترات الرئيسية التالية: الضغط والتدفق (التصريف) والضياعات .
> بعد كل الاثباتات و الكلام اللى قلتة دة



لسة مصرون على رأيكم ان المضخة لا تزيد الضغط؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟؟!؟!




> وان المضخه ماهي الا لاعطاء kinatice energy للسائل ومن بعدها يتم تحويل هذه الطاقه الي
> الصورة المرغوب فيها (اما اعطاء تدفق او اعطاء ضغط )



تمام يا باشمهندس الغرباوى

خلاصة القول زى ما قلت كتير ان المضخة بتعطى زيادة للتصرف 

اوللضغط 

دة مش كلامى انا اقتبست من مراجع و مش عارف ازاى مش مصدقين كلامى دة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة ارجوكم لا فتوى مع نص


مينفعش نقول اراء و اقوال على اهوائنا 

و فية قواعد و نظريات موجودة بتقول عكس كلامنا دة


المفروض اللى بيتكلم هنا مهندس مش ......


----------



## toktok66 (31 أغسطس 2009)

المشكله من وجهه نظري المتواضعه ليس في ان الماء قابل او غير قابل للانضغاط-فكلنا اتفقنا انه غير قابل للانضغاط

المشكله
1- ان معظم من تحدث لم يبن او يحدد نوع الضغط فالكل يقول ضغط!!فل هو ديناميكي او استاتيكي او محصله الضغط الكلي؟؟؟

2-و انه لم يتم تحديد نوع المضخه هل هو ازاحه ام طارد مركزي(مضخات ديناميكيه)؟

لان مضخات الطرد المركزي تزيد الضغط الاستاتيكي بينما مضخات التردديه مثلا تزيد من الضغط الديناميكي 
ولكن كلمه ضغط مطلقه تعني المجموع لكل من الديناميكي والاستاتيكي

وان تقول ان مضخات الازاحه الموجبه فعلا تولد ضغط ديناميكي كبير على السائل ليس لضغطه انما لدفعه ولكن بمعدل تدفق بسيط

والمضخات الطارده المركزيه تولد كميات تدفق كبيره بضغط ديناميكي بسيط وضغط استاتيكي كبير


----------



## alshammari (31 أغسطس 2009)

يامهندس أيمن أقسم بالله العظيم ان كلما زادت السرعة قل الضغط (قانون برنولي) وهو واضح في قوة رفع جناح الطائرة لأن الهواء فوق الجناح أسرع مما يؤدي لتقليل الضغط وبالتالي يكون الضغط تحت الجناح أكبر مما يرفع الطائرة وكذلك عندما نسقي الحديقة بأستخدام خرطوش الماء وعندما نضع أبهام اليد لتقليل فتحت خرطوش الماء مما يؤدي لتقليل التدفق (يقل الضغط) ولكن تزداد سرعة الماء ووصولة لمدي أبعد . اذا نفس القانون يتم تطبيقة علي موضوع النقاش ( المضخة) ووضع حاجز علي الخط لمعرفة فرق الضغط ومنثم معرفة سرعة التدفق و ايجاد حجم تدفق الماء وكتلة الماءالخارجة .


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

> كلما زادت السرعة قل الضغط (قانون برنولي)



كلامك تمام
و مش محتاج قسم
و لو عكست كلامك هتلاقى ان كلما قلت السرعة زاد الضغط
و فى kinetic pump

تقل السرعة بمرور السائل فى مقطع تتزايد مساحتة فتقل السرعة فيزيد الضغط

فية اية اعتراض على كلامى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

> اذا نفس القانون يتم تطبيقة علي موضوع النقاش ( المضخة)



تتطبق معكوس القانون مش القانون نفسة

لان السرعة فى المضخة تقل مش بتزيد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

> ووضع حاجز علي الخط لمعرفة فرق الضغط



و بعدين حضرتك فاهم غلط

انت فاهم ان جهاز قياس الضغط الموجود بيعيق الماء و بيقلل المساحة و بالتالى السرعة تزيد و الضغط يقل !!!!!!

طبعا غلط جدااااااااااااااا

لانك كدة اصلا هتاخد قراءة غير حقيقة من جهاز الغط لان الضط فى النقطة دى هيبقى مختلف تماما عن الضغط الحقيقى لانك عملdisturbance للflow


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> كلامك تمام
> و مش محتاج قسم
> و لو عكست كلامك هتلاقى ان كلما قلت السرعة زاد الضغط
> و فى kinetic pump
> ...



انا معترض جمله وتفصيلا -- والسبب

((تقل السرعه ويزيد الضغط )) كلام مطلق غير متخصص
والمفروض ان تقول :::::
((تقل السرعه او يقل الضغط الديناميكي او يقل ضغط السرعه ويزيد الضغط الاستاتيكي))


كلمه ضغط مطلقه خطأ لغوي هندسي -- عيب على كل مهندس ان يترك الكلام مفتوح بدون تحديد وتدقيق


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 أغسطس 2009)

لان بكلامك يا مهندس ايمن يمكن ان اقول:::
ان قلت السرعه قل الضغط---------*ولاتستطيع ان تقول ان كلامي غلط!!!*لان قصدي الضغط الديناميكي 
وبصراحه الموضوع اخد اكثر من حقه وزياده
وتحياتي


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 أغسطس 2009)

خلاصه القول للسائل ::
المضخات ذات الازاحه الموجبه :::::::::::لزياده الضغط الديناميكي على المائع ونقل كميات صغيره منه
والمضخات الديناميكيه(الطارده المركزيه)):::: لزياده كميه التدفق وزياده الضغط الاستاتيكي مع معدل بسيط جدا من الضغط الديناميكي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

باشمهندس زيكو

اعتقد ان الكلام كلة عنstatic pressure

و اللى بيبقى سبب لحدوث او اعطاء head للسائل 

ال dynamic pressure مش بيهمنى اطلاقا فى المضخة

لانة بيبقى مجرد تعبير عن سرعة الماء او السائل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> باشمهندس زيكو
> 
> [u]اعتقد[/u] ان الكلام كلة عنstatic pressure
> 
> ...




يا استاذي العزيز

لايوجد اعتقد في الحياه الهندسيه-لابد ان ترجع وتتأكد((وهذا غير عيب))ولتكون كلمتك ينبغي ((بأذن الله))
ف عفوا لا احد يرغب في معلومه مشككه او اعتقادات!!!

والسؤال كان مفتوح وغير محدد- المضخات((مع عدم تحديد فصيله او نوع المضخه))

فكيف ان الضغط الديناميكي لايعني عندك شيئ ولا يهمك وهو اساس ومهم جدا للمضخات التردديه

ارجو الدقه -والدقه - وانتقاء المصطلحات المناسبه حتى لايكون هناك خلاف غير مبرر على موضوع قتل بحثا

مع تقديري لك ولتداركك وتصحيح كلمه ((ضغط)) الى تحديد نوع الضغط


----------



## alshammari (1 سبتمبر 2009)

يا مهندس أيمن كيف يتم حساب كمية تدفق الماء لخط الماء اذا كان مساحة مقطع البايب وكثافة الماء وارتفاع البايب عن الأرض ثوابت بدون وضع علي الخط أي عائق ك oriface أو ventori tube لمعرفة P1+P2 أي قبل العائق P1 وبعد العائق P2 ومنثم أخذ ناتجهم وتطبيقة علي قانون برلوني لانة كما هو معلوم أن قانون التدفق لكل ثانية = مساحة مقطع البايب * السرعة وبناء علي ذلك يتم تعويض قيمة السرعة في قانون برنولي بالتدفق ومنثم باستطاعتك معرفة التدفق مما يؤدي الي معرفة سرعة التدفق وتتم العملية في بورد ألكتروني داخل flow meter trasmitter . للتحكم في تدفق الماء في المصانع الضخمة أو محطات القوى الكهربائية يتم عن طريق صمامات ك Flow control valve أو Pressure control valve وكذلك أيظا Temperature control valve ويتم وضع set-point للتحكم بنسبة فتح/أغلاق الصمام وكمثال اذا أردنا أن يكون تدفق الماء أو البخار في الخط أكثر من 1000 متر مكعب بالساعة أو طن بالساعة . لذلك سوف يتم تزويد ال Positioner في الصمام بقراءة Flow meter transmitter أولا بأول لتعديل نسبة فتح و أغلاق الصمام . ولحسن الحظ توجد أجهزة كثيرة لقراءة كمية التدفق بالحجم ولذلك الترانسميتر يحتاج معرفة قيمة P1+P2 أما بخصوص التحكم بضغط الخط فلانحتاج قانون برلوني لمعرفتة فقط وضع pressure transmitter علي الخط أي أخذ خط صغير جدا جدا وتوصيلة الي pessure transmitter+pressure gauge للتأكد من عمل الترانسميتر عن طريق pg . وللعلم يوجد ترانسميترات لاتحتاج وضع عوائق هي Electromagnetic-flow meter وأيضا Ultrasonic-flow meter


----------



## الهمكي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز الطلمبة مع الناشرة تولد ضغط على حساب السرعة اي تحويل الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة كامنة زيادة قطر القرص الدوار يرفع من الضغط ويرفع من التدفق


----------



## zaherr (2 سبتمبر 2009)

افحص المحرك قد يكون هناك سبب يجعل ضغط السلندر يضغط على الزيت.
او يوجد انسداد في شراين الزيت


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## moroooooo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين اخوانى على الردود والمرور
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Ahmed Refaie (5 سبتمبر 2009)

المضخة هي الة ميكانكية تعطي السائل طاقة او قدرة حركية Work 
للتغلب على الاعاقة التي يواجهها المائع اثناء سريانه داخل الشبكة 
واهم مايميز قدرة المضخة هو عامود الضغط Head ومعدل التدفق Q
حيث :

Work = Head x Q 

اي ان

H يتناسب عكسيا مع Q

ومن معادلة التدفق 

Q = A V

Work = Head x A x V

فاذن 

H يتناسب عكسيا مع V


----------



## Ahmed Refaie (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اما عن السؤال الرئيسي للموضوع 
فهو سؤال غير صحيح علميا وعمليا 
فلو استبدلت صيغة السؤال مثلا ...
ماهي العوامل التصميمية التي يعتمد عليها للتحكم بمعدل التدفقq وعامود الضغط h ؟ 
فسيكون الجواب
- سرعة البشارة وتعتمد على سرعة المحرك المرتبط بالمضخة The impeller velocity.
- قطر البشارة The impeller diameter.
- عدد الزعانف الموجودة على البشارةThe number of blades on the impeller
- زاوية توزيع الزعانف على البشارة The pitch (angle) of the blades.
- سمك البشارة The thickness of the impeller

وفقكم الله


----------



## Ahmed Refaie (5 سبتمبر 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> الله الله عليكوا زيكو ومحمد الاكرم والدكتور محمد
> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> بصوا ياجماعه اللي عايز اقوله للمهندس ايمن ان الاستنتاج اللي حطه واللي بيقول p1v1=p2v2
> ...






كلام دقيق 100 % 

واحب ان اقتبس لكم فقرة من كتاب اساسيات قدرة الموائع / لمؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني


----------



## mech_design77 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

يا إخوان ... وظيفة المضخة أو المروحة هي زيادة مجموع قيم طاقة المائع عند نقطة ... (طاقة حركية، طاقة وضع، طاقة ضغط) وهذا يتجلى بوضوح في معادلة برنولي أو من خلال القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية.


----------



## eng.emad sara (30 يونيو 2010)

ممكن تثبت معدل التصرف وتذود فى الضغط بوضع طلمة مرحلية مثل المستخدمة فى تحلية المياه الفلو ثابت واضغط يذيد من 2 بار الى 70 بار


----------



## okab73 (30 يونيو 2010)

eng.emad sara قال:


> ممكن تثبت معدل التصرف وتذود فى الضغط بوضع طلمة مرحلية مثل المستخدمة فى تحلية المياه الفلو ثابت واضغط يذيد من 2 بار الى 70 بار


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر الفضيل

عندى استفسارات اتمنى ان اجد اجابة لها عندكم

هل تستخدم الطلمبات لزيادة ضغط المياه أم لزياده معدل التصرف ؟
واذا كانت الاجابة لزيادة ضغط المياه فكيف ذلك والماء غير قابل للانضغاط ( incompressible ) ؟

وكل عام وانتم بخير*
اخي عماد المشارك في الموضوع وهو قديم 
ويتكلم عن وظائف المضخه 
وهي 1- المحافضه على الضغط داخل الشبكه
2- تزويد المياه للاماكن العاليه او البعيده اي تصريف المياه لمكان معين M3 /H​ :59: :59: :59: :59: :59: :59:


----------



## mohjumaa (30 يونيو 2010)

*sudan-grba power station*

يجب ان نعلم اولا ما هو الفرق بين زيادة الضغط والانضغاط . المضخات تعمل علي الاتي زيادة الضغط اي زيادة المسافة التي يمكن ان يرتفع اليها السائل بواسطة المضخة( head).وبالتالي تعمل علي زيادة كمية السائل discharge.


----------



## محمد المناخلي (30 يونيو 2010)

عند سريان اى سائل داخل خط الانبيب يحدث الاتى :
1.قوة مقاومة ناتجة من الاحتكاك الداخلى للسائل مع جدار الانبوبة
2.قوة مقاومة ناتجة من الاحتكاك الداخلى والسريان خلال الكيعان -الصمامات-التيهات- مخفضات لقطر الانبوب-الفلاتر
3. قوة مقاومة ناتجة من فرق المنسوب للانبوبة للسريان من الاقل منسوب الى الاعلا
لذلك يتم اجرء الحسابات الهيدروليكية لخط الانبيب لتحديد القوى المذكورة عالية لاختيار طلمبة ذات قوة ضغط تتغلب على القوى المذكورة عالية واعطاء قوة الضغط المطلوبة للسريان بنهاية خط الانبيب


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (2 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## م.ذيبان (2 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة الخير أعتقد أن الموضوع بسيط

الجواب على السؤال الرئيسي هل المضخة لزيادة الضغط او معدل التدفق
هناك نوعين من المضخات 1- مضخات الطرد المركزي 2- المضخات الترددية

فإذا تريد ضغط أعلى على حساب التدفق تستخدم المضخات الترددية
وإذا تريد تدفق أعلى على حساب الضغط تستخدم مضخات الطرد المركزي

يعني بإختصار حسب ما أنت عاوز تختار المضخة المناسبة.

والمضخة تضغط السائل لانها تحصره في حيز ضيق يسمى فوليت الشكل الحلزوني ( مضخة الطرد المركزي ) فتتحول سرعة السائل الناتجة عن حركة Impller إلى ضغط 

والله أعلم................


----------



## م/علي بابا (20 أبريل 2015)

*فكرة عمل المضخات pumps والكمبرسور المحوريaxial compressor في أنظمة نقل الموائع وكيف تعمل بكل بساطة وكيف ينشأ الضغط أو الرفع المانومتري ؟,ما هي فكرة عمل الاَت الروتو ديناميك بصفة عامة؟للموائع القابلة للأنضغاط compressible flow والغير قابلة للأنضغاط incompressible flow سوف أتناول في هذا الموضوع كيف تنشأ من القوة الطاردة المركزية لمروح المضخات والكمبرسورز Impeller طاقة الحركة للمائع والضغط معا وكيف يكتسب المائع طاقته للوصول إلي أبعد مسار أو للحصول الضغط الديناميكي والأستاتيكي للمائع : سوف أتناول في هذا الموضوع كيف ينتج من القوة الطاردة المركزية لمروح المضخات والكمبرسورز Impeller طاقتي الحركةوالضغط للمائع معا وكيف يكتسب المائع طاقة الوضع للوصول إلي أبعد مسار والحصول علي الضغط الديناميكي والأستاتيكي للمائع : تتشابه المراوح في معظم الاَت الروتو ديناميك إلي حد كبير من حيث التصميم في ترتيب الريش blade وزاوية الميل سواء كانت قطرية الأتجاه radial أو خلفية backward أو أمامية forward وينشأ الأختلاف في دراسة المضخات المستخدمة في نقل السوائل والكمبرسورز المحوري المستخدم في إكساب الهواء أو الغازات طاقة ضغط من حيث ثلاث فروق هامة رئيسية تكون ثابتة إلي حد ما في المضخات ومتغيرة للهواء والغازات كليا وهو ما نسميه التدفق القابل للأنضغاط compressible flow والتدفق الغير قابل للأنضغاط incompressible flow وهذه الفروق هي: التغيير في الكثافة،والتغيير في ودرجة الحرارة والتغيير في المحتوي الحراري الكلي او مايعرف باالأنثالبي ، فضلا عن الطاقة المستمدة من الدوران المستمر بسرعة دوران N عالية في كلا الحالتين وينشأ التغيير في كمية الحزكة إلي طاقة ضغط نتيجة التحكم في مسار المائع بحيث يتم تغيير المساحة (أنظر إلي الصورة المرفقة) فنتيجة التغيير في مساحة المقطع من A1 إلي A2 فأن السرعة تقل حيث أن q ثابتة وهي معدل التدفق علي طول المقطعين أي :q=A*V وبما أن المساحة تزيد فلابد وأن تتغير السرعة وحتي تظل q ثابتة (أنظر علي الرسم) ويسمي التغيير من مقطع A1 إلي مقطع أكبر A2 في مسار بالناشر diffuser وبما أن الطاقة لا تفني ولا تستحدث من عدم فأن مجموع الطاقات (حركة ووضع ) : T.E=K.E+P.E يحدث فيهما ما يأتي نتيجة التغيير في السرعة : نحن نعلم أن T.E أيضا ثابت وحيث أن K.Eتعتمد علي السرعة فأن النقص في السرعة في معادلة الأستمرارية q=A*V صاحبه نقص في كمية الحركة ولكن الطاقة لا تفني فتحول هذا النقص إلي طاقة وضع ليكسب المائع طاقة رفع ومن هنا ينشأ الضغط الأستاتيكي المؤثر في جدران الأنابيب والمواسير والديناميكي المحرك للمائع بين نقطتين م/ محمود سيد*​


----------



## alaa.elkffas (9 يوليو 2015)

سلام عليكم حسب خبرتى وقرأتى الطلمبه ما هى الا وسيله لتحويل الطاقه من صوره لاخرى تنقل للمائع فى صورة طاقة حركه وتتحول لطاقة وضع عن طريق الvolute وهى لا تعطى ضغط ولكن النظام الموجوده فيه هو الذى يبنى الضغط اما كونها تستخدم لزياده معدل السريان او لزيادة الضغط 
اولا لزيادة معدل السريان فى هذه الحاله نقول ما هو التطبيق المستخدم فيه الطلمبه كمثال طلمبات الcirculateالمستخدمه فى المحطات تعطى معدل تدفق عالى يكون السريان بهاaxial اوmixed أما لزيادة الضغط فهى لا تعمل على زيادة الضغط بل يجب القول ما هى الطاقه المنقوله للمائع التى تمكنه من التغلب على النظام المتواجد فيه الطلمبه لذالك الماء غير قابل للانضغاط بل تنقل الطاقه اليه من الطلمبه


----------



## msaad118 (6 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

